# stolen horse box - gold iveco



## silverbreeze (31 October 2009)

Just when I thought 2009 was done abusing me, some kind soul thought they spice it up again. R reg gold ford iveco, 3horse whittaker buikd taken early hours friday from knutsford. 
Probably not even in the country anymore but I know how far this forum reaches so please keep eyes peeled. All my tack was in it too ready for going out today! Joy.
It had an imobiliser so be really tight on your security!


----------



## Carsmore (31 October 2009)

bast**ds! Heart goes out to you. Why cant they just leave stuff alone that doesnt belong to them?


----------



## silverbreeze (31 October 2009)

Thanks, Because they are selfish morons! Keep thinking of things that are in there, gutted!
On the plus side though, they could quite easily have loaded my horses on and knicked off with them too!


----------



## brighteyes (31 October 2009)

Makes me livid


----------



## Tinseltoes (31 October 2009)

Grrrrrr hope you find your box.


----------



## silverbreeze (31 October 2009)

Just been totting up what I had in there and there was about 4k's worth of kit in it. All my show gear, all my tack was loaded in ready to go off this morning, new stereo, I'd bought them all new winter rugs and they were stored in there so that, ironically, they didn't get pinched before the weather got cool enough, my clippers, new skull cap, travel rugs, jackets blah blah flippin blah. I so hope the insurance comes through for me or I'll be chucking the towel in after this year!


----------



## carthorse (31 October 2009)

So sorry to read this. I claimed on my house insurance when my rugs were taken as I told them they were only there as I was going to a show the next day. Hope you get sorted


----------



## perfect11s (31 October 2009)

Im in cheshire so will keep a look out whats  the  reg number?
 any decals or other marks.. sadly I would expect someone will be "ringing it"  but you never know  hope its spotted and you get it back along with the tack


----------



## silverbreeze (31 October 2009)

It's r465 hug and has a deep mark just behind the cab on the left hand side where it caught on th gatepost and a scratch along the skirt on the left side by the steps. I can't imagine it's still gold after this length of time tbh but you never know. The paint is also fading a little on the luton above the drivers side. It's immaculate other than that. Inside there is a rubbed off silver patch at horse bum height in the central partition section from my big horses bum!other than that it's most distinctive identifier is its colour, but sadly!!
Good tip about the house insurance, we'll see what box insurance turns up too. I personally think it's well gone but you never know.
I'm incredibly gutted about one of my saddles in particular, it was a wide seat ideal in a wide fit and took me such a long time to find and has to be the most comfortable saddle ever! 
Thanks everyone x


----------



## sillygillyhorse (31 October 2009)

Silverbreeze I know exactly how you feel, my lorry was nicked about 6 weeks ago and not been seen since.  

I didnt have saddles and bridles on board but all the usual gear such as show rugs, competition clothes for me and the horses (3 sets), a rucksack full of bits, massive stud kit and the list goes on, all in all about £3k.  None of the contents were covered by the vehicle insurance and on investigation we did not have away from home cover on the house insurance!


----------



## silverbreeze (2 November 2009)

Oh no, i'm so sorry to hear that!! I sincerely hope we have something to cover it or I will have to replace the box and then sell it just to cloth my horses!  I know we have house insurance that covers things away from home but I don't know what value to.
Our insurance just states a max payout value so I guess it just depends what they value to waggon at as to whether they will cover my tack.  Either way, the scum bags are sitting pretty for free whilst I will have to start scrimping and savng once again.  It relly makes my blood boil and the police ore seemingly useless, I spoke to them yesterday and asked if they alert the ports and they said thay they 'didn't go that far'!!! WTF, so how far do you go exactly?  take the report and then leave the buggers to it.  And then we wonder why it keeps happening! Candy from a baby


----------



## dotty1 (2 November 2009)

As I had my landrover taken in September I know the police do nothing.....even when it was found they just want you to collect it......no investigating into where its been, whats missing/extra in it etc.  You can see why they pinch them, its so easy for them to get away with it and make lots of cash. I am sorry your lorry has been taken, especially with all the kit on board, it is heartbreaking and it nearly 'tipped me over the edge'.  Hopefully you may be lucky and get it back...you never know...
I just got paid out for the vehicle, no one even asked what was in it. (Luckily quite a bit was still in it after 2 weeks!)


----------



## sillygillyhorse (2 November 2009)

Police in our area were useless too, similar experience.  As far as they are concerned it is just another vehicle theft, doesnt matter what the value is, you are just given a crime number and they see their job as done.

It is a well known fact in our area that there is a group of people our force will not even go anywhere near so even if your belongings are spotted there you will not get them back!  I have also since been told the same group of people have an injunction against the police flying their helicopter over the said premises as it is harrassment!!! If this is true then we really have no hope whatsoever.  I could rant about this for hours.

I would have been happy just to get my gear back, hope you manage to get a fair settlement from your insurers.


----------



## silverbreeze (2 November 2009)

Another example of the law breakers benefitting over the innocent!  Makes me wonder why I bother to work so hard for all that I have really when it's obviously so simple to just take it!
At least I know that my tax is going towards something useful though hey!!


----------



## dotty1 (2 November 2009)

Talking of tax, you can reclaim whats left on the tax disc on a stolen vehicle...I just found that out by accident, no one ever mentioned it.  I know is not much in comparison.


----------



## silverbreeze (3 November 2009)

Thanks for that, something back is better than nothing.

I have found some pics, as you can see it is hardly the most descreet vehicle in the world... You never know, someone might have seen it!

Just seeing these pics makes me realise how gutted I am, thses were taken last year so you can see just how immaculate she is.!!


----------



## harkback (3 November 2009)

If the police refuse to check with the port authority / ferry lines to Ireland I would ask them myself.  Particularly the Holyhead route as a vehicle like this would be noticeable on the CCTV at the security check points before the vehicles are loaded.  Stena Line and Irish Ferries both had sailings in the early hours of the morning when your box was stolen and it is not that far from Knutsford.

Maybe worth posting on an Irish equine forum or even continental one?


----------



## silverbreeze (3 November 2009)

I tried the ports myself but they wouldn't give me anything. Think I'm gonna try again now I have a proper crime ref number and not dealing with weekend staff!
Any ideas of good sites to post on?
Another whittaker was taken from up the road on the same night so I guess they're after the interiors!
Thanks


----------



## Cuffey (3 November 2009)

Please either post the Crime number or pm it to me thanks

Try Horse Gossip--lots of members who drive lorries so notice them
Saddlesoap

http://www.ter-europe.org/content/ter-check


----------



## TrentfieldStud (4 November 2009)

Suggest you get contact someone like www.horseboxworld.com and see if they can put an appeal out to their dealer network.


----------



## silverbreeze (4 November 2009)

Thanks, I'll give those a go!


----------



## silverbreeze (4 November 2009)

Have contacted them both and I have added it to www.themissinglist.co.uk
If it is still in the country then the chances of catching the ***** is much better I am sure!


----------



## silverbreeze (5 November 2009)

I contacted www.horseboxworld.com, I got a really nice e-mail back off the MD and they have been absolutely brilliiant, they have circulated the info to over 100 people and offered to do an insurance valuation for me and he has even put a press release together and sent it to the HH editor (which I thought was really good of him as he doesn't benefit from any of it); i just wish I had known about them sooner; thanks for the tip TrefntfieldStudFarm.


----------



## silverbreeze (5 November 2009)

I have just heard from the police and the case has been assigned to an actual officer.  It is good to know that it isn't just sitting on a computer just in case, he was the first official person that I have spoken to that has sounded interested too!


----------



## trick123 (5 November 2009)

We've just had the CID call at ours to say there are horse boxes going in the north east. He was actually looking for a stolen tractor, cos they are going as well, but told us to be aware of stuff going missing!


----------



## callyh (12 November 2009)

How F*****g annoying, my heat goes out to you as i too have just had my 2 year old trailer stolen.  As others have advised the police are doing absolutley nothing to help.  I live opposite on the the biggest chemical companies that has cctv on teh road side showing traffic heading up or down the road, and suprise suprise Santa or Mary poppins has lifted it above the cameras with no sign of it.  There is no other way out unless they have dug underground to get it past the cameras.

I really hope you find your box and i shall keep an eye out up here in west yorkshire.  Like many of us we are all victim to the little B*******S that are steeling on piece around here at the moment.  There has now been a big warning that horses are also been taken, 4 yards have been cleared out.  Please pass all information on as i will your box and be aware of lads in groups of 2 to 4 in white vans aged between 18-24.

This needs a stop putting to it and the police are doing nothing to help, then again it does not bring in revenue like speeding tickets does it!!!!!


----------



## kctippi80 (12 November 2009)

callyh 
I couldnt have said that more perfectly myself.  What can we do about this?  Ive was broken into on Friday 06th Nov, first time its happened to me and believe i will not let this lye.  Surely there is something we can do to get police more involved with this.  Ive emailed out to all the horse watch people but still nothing show in websites.....

As my BF said, you get fined for peeing in the street for £80 but they couldnt care less about £100 - £1000's worth of tack being nicked!!!!


----------



## ladyt25 (12 November 2009)

I couldn't agree more - having been a victim of several tack/equipment theft over the years it is so disheartening when the police have the "couldnt care less, it's insured isn't it?" attitude!

I tell you I rue the day i get stopped by police for throwing say an apple core out my car window onto a grass verge - you know a bio-degradeable, food for birds apple - am sure they'd try fine me for that!!

After all, it's much easier for them to fine people for dropping an apple, crisp etc than it is for them to bother going to the effort of investigating a theft not matter how upset the victim may be. It means nothing to the police! 

Ooh and if you happen to catch thieves in the act though and god forbid you (or your dog for example) injure them whilst defending your property, you know full well which one of you will end up with a police caution/fine/in court!!!!!

This country winds me up!


----------

